# Synodontis similar to algae eater?



## zoz (Mar 10, 2008)

Setting up a new tank for my malawians and would like to know if synodontists would also suck algae off the tank glass like my algae eater does in my other tank?

Which synodontis is from lake malawi?

Want all the fish in my new tank to be from lake malawi.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

From my understanding, all synodontis species are carnivores, so they would not do anything for algae. You should be able to keep algae at bay with good water maintenance. Keep nitrates and phosphates low and don't keep the lights on for really long periods. Since I am at work all day, I have the tank lights come on around 4:30 in ther afternoon and they go of around 9:30 at night. No algae eaters (in some of the tanks) and no algae


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I've never seen my Synos eat algae, and they're not equipped to do it. And MalawiLover nailed it on the head... limit the time your lights are on. :thumb:


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with the others 100% although I also have bristle nose so I leave the lights on a bit longer to promote some algea since I have a hard time remembering to buy food for them.

Synodonyis Nyassae is the only syno that I know of that is available from lake malawi. Not as popular as some others like petricola and multipuntatus, but they are not from lake malawi if you are interested in keeping strictly that lake.

Although both could be added to a malawi tank if wanted.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with redstallion02.

My Synodontis do graze algae on the rocks but if you want a cleaner fish, Bristlenose is better at this (both rocks and glass).

The Syno(s) that is from Lake Malawi is not very available in the hobby, a lot of us have Lucipinnis or Multipunctatus from Lake Tanganyika with our Malawi.


----------

